# Ancient Siberian Canal



## JWW427 (Oct 21, 2020)

This area was once part of Tartaria.
Novosibirsk oblast, western Siberia, Russia.
A great find.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfMMIt1YCLI_


_
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MU38gziba8
_


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 21, 2020)

I will tell you two "urban legends" (or conspiracy theories if you like) that I've heard about some mysterious things, hidden somewhere deep inside Russian territory. I read these some time ago, those were some random posts on some forums like this one. Can't give any links to those post or proofs.

1) As you may already know, there are many unusual grids/lines/roads that can be found on satellite maps of Russia. Some are surely just common roads, some are oil/gas pipelines, but some are..... something else...... and probably very old. This comes from a tale by some random guy, who's grandfather allegedly served in soviet armed forces, back in the 1960s (+- 10 years, it doesn't really matter). His duty was to guard/patrol one of those old "grids", hidden under thick forests. According to his story, there was a huge underground facility of unknown origin, that caused different devices (even wrist watches) to behave oddly. That's all he told.

2) When soviet authorities were conducting nuclear tests, there was an interesting incident, that happened during one underground explosion test (I guess it happened in the 1950s). As far as I am concerned, all nuclear tests (even during the cold war) had to be arranged with other nations beforehand (I guess to avoid accidentally triggering nuclear war). So when this particular test was arranged, everyone knew its approximate explosive yield. But right after the test explosion, everyone was surprised that this explosive yield was much bigger than expected. Long story short. Explosion of the nuclear charge they were testing caused another explosion of something else hidden deep in the ground. It was some kind of a weapon or a bomb, left there from an ancient war (probably the one that was happening right before the cataclysm that led the parasites to power in the 18-19th century). So when this accident happened, there was a special committee that decided to cover it up and obviously classify. Because it turned out that the unknown thing they exploded was only a part of the problem. They found underground facilities of the old world there too. Not sure what they did with the others, but according to the story, this one was completely embedded in concrete, and above this concrete they created a water basin, to make sure that no one will ever find this facility.


----------



## JohnNada (Oct 22, 2020)

Novosibirsk also seems to have it’s share of Tartarian architechture as well. I would love to see a close up of the walls of these canals to see their style of construction.


----------



## veeall (Oct 22, 2020)

Always makes me wonder what's there to hide so much, and how could everybody be so unanimously in agreement in hiding the subjects of these rumours. 

I've read from a russian website about total genocide of Saint Petersburgs population by bolsheviks and rehabitating it with strangers, who, not only took over the properties, but also the identities of former inhabitants to lay claim to the titles and social status of victims.

I can imagine how a whole generation can hide their shame from their posterity for entire lifetime. I wonder if something like that also could be at work with all the secrecy and amnesia.


----------



## P.O.W (Dec 10, 2020)

Excellent article ... It is a pity that you did not indicate that this is a trench from a gas pipeline ... There are hundreds of such "Ancient Siberian Canal" throughout Russia ... ?


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, the civilization that built theses canals and farming waterways were concerned with moving water to places to grow crops.  The atmosphere was not like today where storms can release enough moisture to raise crops over a season.  The air was dry and the sun was not seen so cloud formation did not take place under our  functioning climate mechanism.  These secondary "leafs" can be found in New Jersey USA and over the entire earth that did not have a catastrophe like in Siberia, the west in the USA, the Sahara, etc.  I am of the opinion that when the poles are reversed and the flow of energy comes out of the earth to the sky was a toga climate all over the earth.  It was mild all the time and since there was no sun as we know it today the main mechanism for cloud formation and rain was not present so canals had to be devised to carry waters to the land for agriculture and transport.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2020



Petrenko said:


> Excellent article ... It is a pity that you did not indicate that this is a trench from a gas pipeline ... There are hundreds of such "Ancient Siberian Canal" throughout Russia ... ?


The pipeline constructors would have noticed an already built and engineered place to lay their pipeline thus saving much work anf money.  In the same way old buildings were used by the newly arrived to have shelter.


----------



## Huaqero (Dec 10, 2020)

I did some scanning of the Novosibirsk area...
You will not find many roads intersecting with the canal grids,
probably because s_ome of the first and main roads themselves were built on some of these_,
most roads are parallel or circumventing them :









Thankfully, there is some limited streetview there.
This is what a canal looks like from the ground, in an intersecting spot, it is this depression on the left :




In some cases roads were made right next to a canal :


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 10, 2020)

My understanding of Russian landscape is all but non existent however I learnt from a bloke called Alosha Lynov that there is 'plenty water in Russia' on the youtube. I do know a fair bit about swales and the way they passively soak rain and flood water into the ground and the last two images, the ones with the green grass are typical swales. Who put them and when is the unknown.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 10, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> 2) When soviet authorities were conducting nuclear tests, there was an interesting incident, that happened during one underground explosion test (I guess it happened in the 1950s). As far as I am concerned, all nuclear tests (even during the cold war) had to be arranged with other nations beforehand (I guess to avoid accidentally triggering nuclear war). So when this particular test was arranged, everyone knew its approximate explosive yield. But right after the test explosion, everyone was surprised that this explosive yield was much bigger than expected. Long story short. Explosion of the nuclear charge they were testing caused another explosion of something else hidden deep in the ground. It was some kind of a weapon or a bomb, left there from an ancient war (probably the one that was happening right before the cataclysm that led the parasites to power in the 18-19th century). So when this accident happened, there was a special committee that decided to cover it up and obviously classify. Because it turned out that the unknown thing they exploded was only a part of the problem. They found underground facilities of the old world there too. Not sure what they did with the others, but according to the story, this one was completely embedded in concrete, and above this concrete they created a water basin, to make sure that no one will ever find this facility.



This Is a very old and very remote(now) star fort with, or half of what is left, the structures below could be the subterranean levels!


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 10, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > 2) When soviet authorities were conducting nuclear tests, there was an interesting incident, that happened during one underground explosion test (I guess it happened in the 1950s). As far as I am concerned, all nuclear tests (even during the cold war) had to be arranged with other nations beforehand (I guess to avoid accidentally triggering nuclear war). So when this particular test was arranged, everyone knew its approximate explosive yield. But right after the test explosion, everyone was surprised that this explosive yield was much bigger than expected. Long story short. Explosion of the nuclear charge they were testing caused another explosion of something else hidden deep in the ground. It was some kind of a weapon or a bomb, left there from an ancient war (probably the one that was happening right before the cataclysm that led the parasites to power in the 18-19th century). So when this accident happened, there was a special committee that decided to cover it up and obviously classify. Because it turned out that the unknown thing they exploded was only a part of the problem. They found underground facilities of the old world there too. Not sure what they did with the others, but according to the story, this one was completely embedded in concrete, and above this concrete they created a water basin, to make sure that no one will ever find this facility.
> ...



I wish there were coordinates.... Do you have them?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 10, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Catalyst said:
> ...


Yes i do, will dig them out(excuse the pun)!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2020



Citezenship said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


 44°54'18.03"N

 53°48'33.34"E


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 11, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


Thank you! ?


----------



## Huaqero (Dec 11, 2020)

Probably drifting away from the thread topic but here is another structure near the Kazakhstan starfort that could be the remains of ... something similar.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Dec 11, 2020)

The satellite 2D view of this confused me originally. If you do a 3D view you will see that these buildings used to be in the star fort but have slide down a massive landslide.


----------



## Huaqero (Dec 11, 2020)

Knowncitizen said:


> The satellite 2D view of this confused me originally. If you do a 3D view you will see that these buildings used to be in the star fort but have slide down a massive landslide.View attachment 3883


Yes, the fact that this starfort is _older than the geological morphology _of the whole area, makes it the creepiest structure on the planet, imo...


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 12, 2020)

Huaqero said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The satellite 2D view of this confused me originally. If you do a 3D view you will see that these buildings used to be in the star fort but have slide down a massive landslide.View attachment 3883
> ...


I have said the exact same thing here before, it is so isolated, not just geographically but also chronologically!


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 12, 2020)

My guess is that this area was wiped out during the great war/cataclysm around 200-300 years ago. And not only this area....a world map can give us some clues:





I have no doubt that there is some crappy "scientific" explanation about the nature of deserts, but given the scale of destruction (judging from the picture of an old star fortress posted above) my guess is that the whole highlighted territory underwent a massive attack (or maybe there was some large-scale conflict, that was happening for a long time), but they certainly used some kind of WMD.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 12, 2020)

It must be contemporary with the other extant starforts as the design, the exact design, can I'm sure be found among them. What looks remote and in hospitable today may well have been the opposite when it was put up. The cliff its falling over looks to me to be one made primarily mud and soil not rock. Much akin to the Scarbourough area over here which even during my short lifetime has been falling into the sea taking everything on it with it.

But this one what an opportunity for a Russian starfort researcher. Were they to travel to the thing they would get eyes on what, if anything is underneath them as clearly one side of the pentagon has dallen down with the cliff. There may even be stones from the starfort in the spill at the bottom of the cliff which if examined might well give up clues to how they were made or at least the method used. 
Speculation time but is it possible to tell from the wider geography of the area if the starfort when it was extant sat on the shore of an inland sea, lake or river. I don't use google earth or other online maps hence my asking

Can you post the bottom map image with the equator and the tropic line on it and is it possible to show the curve of the earth corrected red line?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

Real ancient pipelines in sub-artic Canada


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XOYIJxAg-8_


As per wikipedia "wisdom" Lukomorye it's a fictional land.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lukomorye
In the same wikipedia data base you can find Lukomorye maps (northern siberia in front of OCEANUS TARTARICUS).

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Lucomoria.jpg



This map almost doesn't shows Saint Petersburg



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Petersburg
Which sense would have founding (officially 1700s) a town in that region (cold and several months with iced waters)?
Only if you don't found it but you recover it.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/w...an-saint-petersburg-did-they-dig-it-out.1978/https://stolenhistory.net/threads/a...-or-why-we-do-not-know-our-true-history.2023/

These now sub-artic lands had a warmer weather in the past, large cities, food supply and large population. Some of truth it' s behind Mud flood.

https://www.livescience.com/48061-how-many-lakes-on-earth.html
_Most lakes are in the Northern Hemisphere between 45 degrees north latitude and 75 degrees north latitude. (Think about Canada, Russia, Alaska, Northern Europe and the Great Lakes.)_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYiOMkS9-w_


Mammoths are designed to live in warm weather not cold tundra
https://www.thoughtco.com/facts-about-the-wild-woolly-mammoth-1093339
http://www.ifiseeu.com/Chronology/mammoths-frozen.htm

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/what-happened-to-the-siberian-forests-200-years-ago.32/

Lukomorye and northern sub-artic territories being habitable and having a warmer climate links to the idea of north-pole (Hyperborea)
as the craddle of humandkind.

https://lukomoryefolklore.wordpress.com/2020/01/06/welcome-to-lukomorye/


It is said some thousands of years ago, sun was smaller and had shorter path over earth's surface.

Sun Lore of all ages
https://www.sacred-texts.com/astro/slaa/index.htm


----------



## P.O.W (Dec 12, 2020)

Knowncitizen said:


> The satellite 2D view of this confused me originally. If you do a 3D view you will see that these buildings used to be in the star fort but have slide down a massive landslide.View attachment 3883



_View: https://youtu.be/LEAG_ag5ghs?t=228_


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 12, 2020)

Thank you Petrenko. Excellent!


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 12, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Can you post the bottom map image with the equator and the tropic line on it and is it possible to show the curve of the earth corrected red line?


----------

